# Crewing on a raceboat



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

Is anyone aware of a site where sailboat racers post requests for folks to crew for races in the Puget Sound area. Thanks.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

try this as one avenue:

CYC of Seattle Crew Signup


----------



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Dr. B. Just what I was looking for. But what are rep points?


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

*Yep!*

Rusty,

Did you get a boat?
Are you living in the PS area?

Corinthian Yacht Club of Seattle (CYC-Seattle) is about racing (mostly).
Lots of races. Lk WA., and PS. CYC runs most serious races in the area.Yes, some of these boats need crew and will train/teach you. In return most are looking for someone that wants to learn, win, race hard, and show up. They have Wed. night races (Keelboats Spring-fall), and weekend regattas. Wednesday night races are casual (for serious racers).
Corinthian Yacht Club
CYC runs races at Leschi and Shilshole.
Many of the boats/crews have raced a while and race to win.
They have a place to post crew available/wanted at the club house (Floating building, N. end of Shilshole marina). Maybe there is a crew list on line? Not sure.

on Lake WA is Sail Sand Point. I believe they have a program for adults to learn dinghy racing. All Dinghy stuff (I think). I think it's run by "Seattle Parks Dept"
Sailsandpoint.org

The Sloop Tavern Y.C. runs PHRF races geared toward cruisers. I believe they run some "rookie races."

Other more casual races are run by varied outfits.
Magazine "48 North" is a good source for events. I believe it is available online. Maybe - 48degreesnorth.com ?

These contacts will have members that can help you get going.
There are lots of opportunities for you to get started racing around Seattle.

If you show interest, I may be able to hook you up with a ride.

Max


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Maxboatspeed said:


> Rusty,
> 
> The Sloop Tavern Y.C. runs PHRF races geared toward cruisers. I believe they run some "rookie races."
> 
> Max


Yes and no... For the OP, STYC is a low cost (non-facility) alternative for folks on a tighter budget. Monday night 'Ballard Cup' series has both flying sails and non-flying sail classes. While they are generally low key, there are still some very well sailed boats out and other members that actively and successfully campaign in the local phrf series' around the Sound. They also sponsor other popular phrf races like "Race to the Straights", "Blakely Rock Benefit, etc...


----------

